# Bob's day out



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

What trouble props get into when you go to work! I left Bob in the kitchen to finish his breakfast










When I get home I find:










My mother claims she took him shopping. He got a hat, a halloween puzzle, a halloween coloring book and a pet rat. She also taught him how to smoke, I guess I am gonna have to hire a babysitter.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see what trouble he gets into 2-morrow!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Did he start crank calling people on the phone yet? For a small guy, he can pack away some cereal!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

as long as he uses it to pack my reaper gift tome, I say yay! LOL


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Lots a fun... thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Glad you all enjoyed, I don't know which is more disturbing, comming home and finding your prop dressed up or knowing your mother has been roaming through your house while you were at work.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

It should be more disturbing that somehow he has taken up the habit of smoking so quickly. Next thing you know he'll be drinking a 5th and looking at dirty magazines!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yay dirty mags! LOL


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dirty Mags for skellies:

Big Bones
Really Big Bones
Femur Fetish
Bachelor's Crypt
200 something
Gaunt Gals
Journal of Orthopaedics

Dirty Mags for Zombies:

Barely Rotted
Ghouls Ghouls Ghouls
Festering Fetishes



Dirty Mags for Vamps:

Barely Clotted
Toe Pincher Fetish


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LMAO!!! Great titles!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm concerned, maybe someone should mention to Bob that smoking will be the death of him


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think he's been sneaking drinking. It looks like it's already eaten away his liver.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

let that be a lesson to all you kiddies, smoking and drinking are not good for your health


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Sickie.

Bob looks like he has already been in rehab.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmmmm looks like Bob's being naughty! My kinda guy


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is too cool! 

You should keep an eye on him.

I laughed so hard my co-worker came to see what I was up to... she too laughed.

Thanks!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I can see Bob's Frankenberries. LOL


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> I think I can see Bob's Frankenberries. LOL


WOW! Did this post take a turn!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My co-worker would like to know what Bob is up to by now... is he behaving yet?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*chuckles* Worse than a puppy when you leave them home alone.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL that was good.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Mmmmm Count chocula....mmmm, fresh corpse...they all taste the same....


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Did they send him away for exposing himself?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Apparently I hear that runs in the family!


----------

